# Irvine Training Rides



## FlynRide2010 (Nov 29, 2010)

What's up fellas....

Looking for a few training partners in/around Irvine. I'm a long time MTb'er and been on the roadie for about a month. I'm looking for a few people to follow around so cal. I have a flexible schedule so I can ride just about anytime. 

I'll be more than happy to send you a few of my typical GPX tracks to see if I'm worthy.  

If any of you know a good group I can latch onto....please chime in. :thumbsup: 

Best Regards....


----------



## porterhouse (Jan 27, 2009)

This site lists a bunch of local SoCal rides, including the Orchard Hill circuit that is on the east end of Irvine. 

http://www.socalcycling.com/Group%20Rides/grouprides.htm

It lists the Orchard Hill ride on Tuesday nights but I think there are people riding on Tuesday and Thursday evenings.


----------

